# How can I remove broken bit from magnetic bit holder?



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Clamp the extender in a bench vise and use a pair of pliers to tug the broken bit straight out. By the by how exactly break your bit, and what kind were you using?


----------



## tabatt07 (Apr 18, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Clamp the extender in a bench vise and use a pair of pliers to tug the broken bit straight out. By the by how exactly break your bit, and what kind were you using?


Thanks for the response. The bit broke flush such that I can't grab it with pliers. I was using a hole saw as part of a DIY home networking project. I let it get too hot and then it snapped. I can live with that but I'd really regret having ruined the extender.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe epoxy or super glue a small nail head to whats left of the bit?need to be careful not to glue everything together:huh:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If all else fails, here is one type replacement
or you can get rid of the magnet 
Or even one with a right angle


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

or maybe a stronger magnet?


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

or spend 2 dollars on a new apex....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Vise it and hit it with a torch, the magnet will die and let the bit go, and the glue holding the magnet in will burn away and the magnet will fall out too. Glue in new magnet and you're good to go.

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Or use a screw extractor:whistling2:


----------

